# breedeing



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

i have just bought my first rb's hope to be more when i know more but neways how can u tell the sex of them if u can?and is it just luck if they breed.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

stevepedersen said:


> i have just bought my first rb's hope to be more when i know more but neways how can u tell the sex of them if u can?and is it just luck if they breed.


have fun finding they sex! this question have repeated over and over again. i had ask this question already.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

whats more funny is below this post on the forums theres a " lets crack the sex code " topic n yet people still post the same thing , y not research or look into forums n maybe ull find out


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone got any breeding pairs that they are willing to sell. If so i will take them.


----------

